# Loco/Trailer loading



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Didn't know that steamers can climb like a goat!!


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

You saw him sprinkling the magic dust. If Tinkerbell can use it to fly, certainly it can help a loco get it up.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome. No can someone explain why they were loading it on a truck?


----------

